# Pastebin software



## joshuatly (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you host your own pastebin software, which software do you use and why.

Thanks


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 18, 2014)

I remembered Nikki had an opensource pastebin project. Can't find it :/

Also, I use gist from Github and pastie.org


----------



## joshuatly (Sep 18, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I remembered Nikki had an opensource pastebin project. Can't find it :/
> 
> Also, I use gist from Github and pastie.org


Thanks, I need something that I can host myself and put it behind firewall.


----------



## Nikki (Sep 18, 2014)

I never had an open source version of paste.ee, however I had a lua version of the laravel pastebin a while ago, still available here: https://github.com/nikkiii/luapaste

It requires https://github.com/nikkiii/luadbi, https://github.com/nikkiii/luafcgid, and https://github.com/nikkiii/chariot.

There used to be the old laravel pastebin, which was found at https://github.com/laravel/pastes/, but I can't find it now and I don't have a backup


----------



## mprice (Sep 18, 2014)

We use Sticky Notes, it works great for a private pastebin:  http://sayakb.github.io/sticky-notes/pages/home/


----------

